# Did you knew..... in console



## graudeejs (Apr 6, 2009)

Yesterday I had still fresh and not finished FreeBSD setup.
I wanted to listen to some music.
I had movie from concert.
X was installed but not running....

I was very surprised when I started mplayer to play (concert) movie. I was expecting audio only, but it also showed video as if there was framebuffer.

I have generic kernel, no sdl installed. Vesa driver unloaded by default.

I always know that it's something fishy about FreeBSD console, because of how mouse looked like, but I thought that maybe it was some FreeBSD hack. yesterday proved to me that FreeBSD (at least on i386) console is running in graphical mode.

So it should be more than possible to create fancy background image somehow (yes i know about splash screen, but it sucked for me when i tried it)

My video card is some ATI Radeon


----------



## SirDice (Apr 6, 2009)

It's not really a freebsd thing.. It's because of SVGAlib.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SVGALib
http://www.svgalib.org/


----------

